# dynamischer Zugriff auf .properties (Struts)



## Kordzik (12. Jul 2006)

Vorausgesetzt ich habe folgende Antraege in meiner Struts-*.ressources-Datei mit Message-Ressourcen:


```
message.to.user=druecke {0}-Taste.

taste.enter=enter
taste.back=zurueck
...
```

ich moechte damit dynamisch (in Action) ein Message bilden, d.h. z.B.:

```
ActionMessages msgs = new ActionMessages();
...
msgs.add("msg", new Message("message.to.user", ?);
this.addMessages(request, msgs);
```

Anstelle von ? moechte ich eine Methode aufrufen, die dynamisch ressource taste.enter oder taste.back oder auch noch ein anderes als string zurueckgeben koennte, da Message-Konstruktor nur solches Parametertyp annimmt. Es geht darum, den Code von der spracheunabhaengig zu machen.


----------



## clemson (12. Jul 2006)

wieso machst du nicht einfach


```
message.to.user.enter=druecke enter taste
message.to.user.back=drucke zurück taste
```
??



beziehungsweise in einer struts action:

```
// get the resource bundle
MessageResources languageResource = getResources(request, "language");

// get the message strings
String taste = languageResource.getMessage("taste.enter");
String message = languageResource.getMessage("message.to.user", taste);
```


----------



## Kordzik (17. Jul 2006)

Ich habe nur ein einfaches Beispiel gegeben, um das Ding zu veranschaulichen... Im System, das ich bearbeite, geht es um viele Strings und ich will nicht unnoetig meine *.ressources Datei mit ueberfluessigen Eintraegen ueberschuetten. Auf jedem Fall Danke fuer die Loesung mit getRessources - das ist genau was ich brauche


----------

